# Newbie........



## mrs_s (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi All

I came across the fertility boards a few days ago and have been humming and harring weather to post or not to be honest. Nothing personal, just the fact that i just don't know where to start!!! 

You all seem pretty much in control and know what you are talking about, and where you are going etc.
I have been so overwhelmed by each and everyones story on the boards and have great admiration for you all.( Even if i have been struggling with the jargon   )

Right, where do i start................

I'm Alison and I'm 30, married to my DH for 4 years and been together 6! DH has just had a vasectomy reversal ( last week) and of course we are sat awaiting the results.   

Obviously, it could be a long journey..........

It's so hard to describe how i am feeling at the moment, a mixture of emotions too be honest. It all seems surreal, this is something that was hardly ever openly discussed at the beginning of our relationship and now we have reached that point it's like OMG!

Hoping to get to know you


Alison
xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥ (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Alison  
Just wanted to say welcome to FF 
You've made that all important first step - you will find lots of help and support here.

Good luck on your journey



Meerkat x


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi alison. Lovely to meet you. Hope everything goes well for you and keep my fingers crossed that the results come back good
I am also new and love this site so much. It is so addictive 
Welcome
Melx


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Alison and Welcome to FF  

Good luck on your journey, and here's hoping you get the news you want to hear re DH's VR....Good luck and keep us posted.

Love Jo xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

hi Alison welcome to FF.  
I'll say from personal experiance everyone may sound like they know waht they are talking about well I don't lol I'm still learning more and more, the more I read post etc.  I will now admit I know nothing about IF before it came banging on our door I was very nieieve.  I hope you get positive results for you DH's VR>


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Alison,

Welcome to FF...it's a great site for sources of info and experiences.

Good luck with your journey.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Welcome


I felt like you when i first came on and my head used to spin with all the jargon (still does on occasions).  But it has been my lifesaver for the past 6-7 months there are times when im not sure what would have happened  if there hadn't been someone on line.  And ask any questions you like however stupid you think htey are, they aren't and someone will have asked it before!  I'v learnt some much form the girls.  they are a great support and have listened to me moan on many an occasions but beware its addictive! 

good luck with DH VR


Icky xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi alison and welcome to ff

Hope everything works out for u - where abouts in Hampshire are u?

Kate


----------



## mrs_s (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening All 


Thank you ever so much for the warm welcome, feeling at home already. Feet permanently under the table  

You are certainly all right about one thing so far and that's how addictive this site is!!!! I am ploughing my way through posts but still have many more to go.

I don't suppose you have a lingo converter?    I have managed to uncode some abbreviations but not many.........

How often do people go in chat? For some reason i cant seem to access it  

I have only been here five mins and already causing chaos  


Kate~~~~ I'm in Portsmouth

Take Care

Alison


----------



## mrs_s (Apr 20, 2006)

Right, ok i have just found the jargon transformer on the front page, i guess i'm off to hide under the table

            ^idiot


Alison


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Alison follow this link it explains wording for you
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

oh u just found it lol


----------



## mrs_s (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheers Claire


I'm blonde for  a reason.................


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

should I admit it took me a while to find it when I 1st joined (or should i keep that secret)


----------



## mrs_s (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm Glad I'm nott he only one Claire


----------



## impish (Apr 21, 2006)

Good luck and i hope it works out for you


----------

